# ponds



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

i have a question how would u retrive ducks at a pond that is deep and u cant reack them and have no dog or boat


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

and when should you hunt them morning or afternoon and i was wondering about buying one of thoses hay blinds does anyone used them or heard about them


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

strip down and do the doggy paddle...


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

anymore ad
vise


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

has anyone used those hay blinds from walmart or heard about them


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

come on guys help???


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Shane

You do not need a lot of expensive equipment.

Get your self some duck decoys (I have 30), some canadian decoys (12), some nohthwind snow's (i use 15 to 20), a blind (mine is home made from black fishnet cloth from a fabric store with native vegitation stuck through the holes in the fabric, I lay on 2, 3 inch thick pieces of foam rubber) the call is up to you you can spend a lot of money on calls but you do not need to I have several that were about $30 each, a shotgun need not be expensive, Remmington 870 has done well for me for years, I have other more expensive but you just need to know how your gun patterns at what range and if you do you will kill birds, I have been using 3 and 3 1/2 inch 2 shot this fall. later i will go to BB. Clothing can be as simple as brown duck coveralls, just roll around in the mud and get them dirty.

Have a good one!


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

any advise for pond hunting though


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Read Chris's article on the home page.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

if I was u.. if u shot duck that is where water deep and let them floating where wind blew and that will stop end of the pond .. ( sometime I used crab net with long pole ) I used to lives in Long Island , NY. that time I dont have waterfowl dog and also I used to have homemake duck boat ( still in NY ) I love my duck boat match with marsh grass and flat will fit two people to hunt...... I am saying watch and wait u see windy blew where ur dead duck floating where they will be end of the pond good luck


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

are u talking about a pond in NM or ND ???


----------



## shanetheduckkilla (Oct 4, 2004)

any kind of stock pond


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If I know a pond is too deep to retrieve a bird without the pooch, we hunt a different slough. Seems pretty pointless to shoot a bird and watch it float away.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

if u knew in some area are not too deep to pick up the ducks.. if area too deep and u will have to wait and watch duck where float to shore then u can walk up to pick it up and remember where u aim where u can walk on and not deep ... it is too much time and trouble and forget to pick up ur ducks before u leave


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I would pass on the shot, if you don't have anyway to retrieve don't shoot.

When we were young we would play rock paper scissors.

Now I have a dog.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Either do as chris says and pick a new spot, or else buy a boat or get a dog.

Good luck!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

was that a real question? Ok, for fun, I would bring with my Paddlefish Snagging rod and hook! Cast it towards the duck and reel it in! :jammin:


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

before i had a dog or even waders for that matter i would bring an old fishing rod with a big spoon on it with a treble hook. It's also practice for fishing too.  I never lost a duck because of it just make sure you down cripples before they get too far.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

more often than not ducks you are going to want to hunt are going to be in sloughs that are waist deep anyway....that is unless it is later in season then they have no choice but to go to deeper water.

Better be careful though, my brother and I were out wading around sloughs and I dad-gum neered fell backwards. I threw the ducks and swung my gun and arms to gain balance. We were trudging through mud that was shin to knee deep and water over waist deep. It was not fun. Especially when every so often you would hit a rock and slip all over the place.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

shane, I dont have a dog myself, I read an article a couple of years ago about retreiving ducks when you dont have a dog. They suggested a fishing pole with a topwater lure. You hook the bird and reel it in. I used this method last year on a couple of birds and it worked great. But, I am also an avid musky fisherman and it is easy for me to hit the targets for a quick bird retrieve. I use a 2 piece rod for easy storage. You have to be careful if the bird lands in heavy emergent vegitation though. Can be tricky to hook the bird. Open water, you should have no problem, unless the bird is out of casting range and the wind is not in your favor. I wont shoot at birds getting away knowing I wont be able to cast farther than my capabitities. I use a larger floating topwater bait, this alows me to cast farther if I have to, it also has larger hooks for a quicker retrieve. Sounds kind of stupid, but I have found that it works well for me. My friends think i'm crazy, but they cant cast a bait either. Good Luck!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

always hunted ducks without a dog, which down here in oklahoma in the winter, you hardly ever finda day without squall line winds :lol: but seriously the wind is always blowing and i let mine drift in


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't like the idea of countin on a drift for my birds. ate to see em floatin all over too. In No dak, you can find a place where you can walk,

And as far as the hay bail blind goes, put your $ towards a layout bling or two, YOu can use them in many more places than a bale blind.
Just my two cents


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

if the wind isnt blowin, and its never not blowing, i dont hunt deep water


----------

